# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδύσσεια 2008 (2 Νοεμβρίου, President)

## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε ο αγώνας της *ΠΕΣΔ - WABBA* που πραγματοποιείται στις *2 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2008* *(Κυριακή)*στο *President Hotel(Λ. Κηφισίας 43).* Ο αγώνας αποτελεί πρόκριση για το παγκόσμιο της Wabba που γίνεται 9 Νοεμβρίου στο Μεξικό. 
Οι προκριματικοί ξεκινάνε στις 10:00 π.μ. και οι τελικοί στις 19:00.
Όσοι πιστοί ας προσέλθουν σ΄εναν αγώνα που είναι παραδοσιακά "δυνατός" και με συμμετοχές αθλητών που μετράνε.

Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στα εξής τηλεφωνα:
Τσουνάκης Νίκος 6937437187 
Σιγάλας Νίκος 6938 956403

Ακολουθεί η αφίσσα του αγώνα.

----------


## Muscleboss

ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!   :03. Clap:  

επιστροφή στο president η wabba μετά από καιρό αν θυμάμαι.

ΜΒ

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες. ελπιζω να να μπορεσω να ερθω!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## slaine

ξέρεις κανείς τι είσοδο θα έχει;

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση polyneikos,
και απορουσα πως και δεν ειχε γινει ενημερωση τοσο καιρο για τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα!
Οντως εχει χρονια να γινει αγωνας στο 'PRESIDENT'
Προσωπικα θα βρισκομαι Αθηνα, ισως βρεθω και στον αγωνα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> ξέρεις κανείς τι είσοδο θα έχει;


νομίζω 10 ευρώ για τους προκριματικούς και 15 τελικοί αν δεν αλλάξουν οι τιμές από προηγούμενους αγώνες.

----------


## slaine

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο slaine
> 
> ξέρεις κανείς τι είσοδο θα έχει;
> 
> 
> νομίζω 10 ευρώ για τους προκριματικούς και 15 τελικοί αν δεν αλλάξουν οι τιμές από προηγούμενους αγώνες.


ok thnx! μάλλον θα πάω...

----------


## isis

> ok thnx! μάλλον θα πάω...


Slaine αν πας πες το και εμένα νωρίτερα , να ανέβω και εγώ!   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## slaine

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο slaine
> 
> ok thnx! μάλλον θα πάω...
> 
> 
> Slaine αν πας πες το και εμένα νωρίτερα , να ανέβω και εγώ!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μήπως να τυπώναμε μπλουζάκια ο καθένας με το nickname του , για να γνωριζόμασταν; 
Πιο εύκολο είναι έτσι να καταλαβει ο ένας τον αλλο!!  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## slaine

δεν έχεις κι άδικο... παίζει και να το κάνω. μέχρι τότε πμ και κινητό

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μήπως να τυπώναμε μπλουζάκια ο καθένας με το nickname του , για να γνωριζόμασταν; 
> Πιο εύκολο είναι έτσι να καταλαβει ο ένας τον αλλο!!


παίζει να γίνει το καλικαίρι αυτό. φέτος βγάλαμε μπουζάλια με το λογότυπο της σελίδας, του χρόνου ναμαστε καλά, μπορεί να τυπώσουμε το nickname του καθενός μαζί με το σήμα.

ΜΒ

----------


## dReik0

Εγώ θα παο παίδες , ελπίζω να καταφέρουμε να γνωριστούμε και μερική από εδώ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι και την τελευταία μέρα κανεις δεν ξέρει ποιοι θα συμμετάσχουν,ποσοι,γενικά τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες.
Αυτό είναι γενικό πρόβλημα με τον κάθε αγώνα που διοργανώνεται,υπάρχει μια κακή ενημέρωση,ίσως γιατί ο κάθε αθλητης προετοιμάζεται ξεχωριστά και το κοινοποιεί τελευταία στιγμη.Ότι μαθαίνεται στόμα με στόμα.

----------


## RUHL

> Το κακό είναι ότι μέχρι και την τελευταία μέρα κανεις δεν ξέρει ποιοι θα συμμετάσχουν,ποσοι,γενικά τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες.
> Αυτό είναι γενικό πρόβλημα με τον κάθε αγώνα που διοργανώνεται,υπάρχει μια κακή ενημέρωση,ίσως γιατί ο κάθε αθλητης προετοιμάζεται ξεχωριστά και το κοινοποιεί τελευταία στιγμη.Ότι μαθαίνεται στόμα με στόμα.


E ναι πολυ αμερικα το ειδανε οπως μερικα αστερια κανουν το μπαμ και μπαινουν εκει που δεν το περιμενεις κατι αναλογο εχει εδω   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   μονο που ξερουν ποιοι ειναι οι καλοι μεσα στους κυκλους τους και ξερουν ποιοι θα παρουν μερος  η απο ποιους θα απηληθουν

Γενικη ερωτηση η καθε ομοσπονδια μηπως εχει καμια λιστα? χλωμο το κοβο αλλα ας ρωτησω 
Λιστα ενοωντας οπως αμερικη μερικους μηνες πριν εως τελευταιες μερες γραφονται οι αθλητες και φενετε ποιος θα ειναι

----------


## NASSER

Το συγουρο ειναι πως οι αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν στον αγωνα αυτο της ΠΕΣΔ, θα εχουν την ευκαιρια να παιξουν και στον αγωνα CHRISBERG στη Ροδο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τέτοια λιστα φοβάμαι πως δεν υπάρχει,απλά τα προεδρεία των ομοσπονδιών έχουν τις πληροφορίες τους στο ποιοι θα κατέβουν λίγο πολύ.Οι αθλητές είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστοι αλλά δεν κατεβαίνουν κάθε χρονιά,ίσως εξαρτάται πως τους έχει πάει η προετοιμασία ή ανάλογα με τις υποχρεώσεις τους αν προλαβαίνουν να "κατέβουν".Δυστυχως ακόμα και οι αγωνιστικοί συντηρούνται από μια δουλειά και όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο ακριβή είναι μια πρετοιμασία , οπότε παίζει και ο παράγοντας "φράγκα" στο αν θα κατέβει ο άλλος η όχι.
Το CHRISBERG GRAND PRIX γίνεται στις 15 Νοέμβρη,με 2 εβδομάδες διαφορά,οπότε όποιος μπορεί να κρατηθεί σε φόρμα σίγουρα μπορεί να "κατέβει" και εκεί.Και ο αγώνας του κ. ΧΡΥΣΟΒΕΡΓΗ αναμένεται ανταγωνιστικός,με καλούς αθλητες και προδιαγραφές ευρωπαϊκου επιπέδου,όποιος μπορεί να πάει είτε σαν αθλητής είτε σαν θεατής θα αξίζιε τον κόπο!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό ποτέ δεν κατόρθωσε να γίνει πάντα λέμε να δηλώνουν έγκαιρα συμετοχές να υπάρχει μια εικόνα για τις συμετοχές αλλά δεν ενημερώνει κανένας και έρχονται τελευταία στιγμή γιατί κανένας δεν νιώθει την υποχρέωση μόνο απαιτήσεις.
σου λέει αν εσύ ομοσπονδία μας δυσκολεύεις πάω και αλλόυ και ώς γνωστ'ον οι αγώνες είναι μια παράσταση οι αθλητές δίνουν την παράσταση
χωρίς αυτούς δεν γίνονται αγώνες ,δεκτόν αλλά πρέπει και αυτοί να έχουν και κάποιες υποχρεώσεις που είναι για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή των αγώνων και σωστότερη προβολή και οργάνωση.

οι ξένοι όταν δηλώνουν για αγώνες εδω στην ελλάδα παγκόσμια κτλ στέλνουν ενα μήνα πρίν φάξ δεν νομίζω να είναι κατώτεροι,

στα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα έχουν δελτία πληρώνουν συνδρομές δηλώνουν απο τούς συλλόγους συμετοχές υπάρχει μία οργάνωση και εμείς θέλουμε να έχουμε τα ίδια οφέλη χωρις να εχουμε τίποτε κοινό. 

βέβαια δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε ίδιοι γιατί δεν γίνετε με τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες μπορούμε όμως να πάρουμε κάποια καλά και να υιοθετήσουμε

έπειτα το οικονομικό υπάρχει σε όλα τα αθλήματα γιατί μια προετοιμασία στοιχίζει για αυτό λέμε κάνεις τα κουμάντα και απλώνεις τα πόδια συμφωνα με το πάπλωμα αν δεν σε συμφέρει δεν το κάνεις όχι να κλαίγεσε μετά.
αν όμως είμασταν ολυμπιακό άθλημα τότε αξίζει να προσπαθείς και με μεγαλύτερο κόστος γιατί έχεις άλλες αβάντες οικονομικές .
εμείς τα ξέρουμε και κάνουμε λες και ζούμε σε άλλο πλανήτη .

----------


## RUHL

ετσι απο περιεργεια επειδη βλεπω ολοι δηλωνουν οποτε θελουν και αν ερθουν 3 ατομα? να καταιβουν? 1 ωρα πριν αρχησει ο αγωνας? θα τραβαει τα μαλια του ο διοργανωτης χεχεχε

Κατι τετοιο παιζει? η πηγαινουν απο μονοι τους ενδιαφεροντε περνουν τηλεφωνα ρωτανε ποιοι θα πανε οι διοργανοτες?

Γιατι αν γηνοταν το παραπανω πολυ πλακα θα ειχε   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλα αυτά που λές παίζουν όπως επίσης την τελευταία στιγμή και ακόμη να καθηστερεί και ο αγώνας για να έρθει κάποιος να παίξει όλα τα σενάρια παίζουν .

----------


## RUHL

bodybuilding in greece  ....................failed  :03. Thumb Down:  

Εγω ωρες ωρες απορω πως εχουμε γενικα ββερς και αγωνες εδω ελλαδα 
λεφτα δεν παιζουν ,διαφημιση λογω λεφτων παλι δεν γηνετε η νοοτροπια του λαου οτι νανε ακομα και να το δουν δεν ερχοντε ,οι διοργανοτες ολο "μπαινουν μεσα" αφου δεν ερχοντε ατομα
 οι ομοσπονδιες πληθηνουν και μαλονουν μεταξυ τους προοθοντας τον εαυτο τους μονο(τρυπα στο νερο) 
Οι παλιοι -τωρινοι γνωστοι ββερς ηδη σιγα σιγα τα μαζευουν για αποχορηση γερασαν ποσα χρονια να κατεβενουν και αυτοι φτανη νεους δεν εχουμε εstω να μπουν στην θεση τον παλιων 
Εχουμε και φαινομενα οπως κατηγοριες με 1 ατομο
Αδικιες γηνοντε παρα τα πανω χαλια για χ,ψ,ζ λογους 
Ε βαλε και την περιπτωση οτι η διοργανοση του αγωνα διεξαγετε και στην τυχη 
οποιος περναει απο εξω
 η αν φτασει το τελευταιο 10λεπτο καποιος λεει τωρα ερχομε παιδια βαζω χρωμα 
και τοτε ακους α ωραια θα γηνει τελικα ο αγωνας βρηκαμε συμετεχοντες λολ
Πολυ θελω να δω που θα ειναι σε 10 χρονια 
βλεπω να μαζευομαστε τα γυμναστηρια της γειτωνιας η τα παιδια του φορουμ και θα κανουμε δικους μας αγωνες χεχεχε χααχχα

Αυτα ειναι   :03. Thumbs Up:   bodybuilding in greece

ρε μηπως ειμε απαισιοδοξος   :02. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έχει 20 χρόνια και παραπάνω που ακούω ότι το  ββ θα γίνει ολυμπιακό άθλημα αλλά όχι μόνο δεν έγινε αλλά υποβαθμίστηκε κιόλας, αυτά για να γίνουν δεν φταίνε μόνο οι ομοσπονδίες αλλά και εμείς οι ίδιοι οταν κανένας δεν ανήκει πουθενά σε καμία ομοσπονδία άλλοι πάλι στηρίζουν ψευτοομοσπονδίες γιατί θα βγούν πρώτοι και άς είναι στους τυφλούς μονόφθαλμοι και έχουμε φτάσει καμία ομοσπονδία να μην γνωρίζει το δυναμικό της και όταν κάνει αγώνες χαίροντε οι διοργανωτές αν έχει αθλητές και λένε θα γίνει αγώνας έχουμε συμετοχές που αυτό έπρεπε να είναι δεδομένο τότε μην λέμε φταίνε οι άλλοι στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι έτσι αν είσαι στην ifbb η σε άλλη ομοσπονδία δοκίμασε να πάς αλλού τρώς πόρτα κατευθείαν, αλλά και εκεί δείχνουν ανέχεια γιατί έχουν πρόβλημα συμετοχών .

γι αυτό στο χωριό μου λένε οταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, ποτε δεν φταίει μόνο ο ένας ας αναλογιστεί κανένας και τις ευθύνες και υποχρεώσεις του για να μην λέμε οτι μόνο φταίνε οι ομοσπονδίες .

----------


## Polyneikos

πάντως Ηλία αν οι αθλητες και οι ομοσπονδίες τηρούσαν την αποκλειστική συμμετοχή τα πράγματα θα ήταν πιο μελανά.
Και μένα δεν μου αρέσει να κατεβαίνει ο καθένας π.χ. εκεί που νομίζει ότι θα πάρει πρωτια,ή επειδή την έχει σίγουρη επειδή είναι φίλος με τον τεινα  ή τον δεινα αλλά αντέχει η χώρα μας 5 ομοσπονδίες που έχει ήδη με το δυναμικό αυτών των αθλητών;;
Η΄ πρεπει να γίνει κατι να τραβήξει το άθλημα περισσότερα άτομα ή να λιγοστεψουν οι ομοσπονδίες και να έχει η καθεμια το δικό της δυναμικο και αποκλεισμους.Δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο "βγαίνει πιο εύκολα",υπάρχει μια νεφελώδης κατασταση που ο καθενας απο ότι έχω καταλαβει προετοιμαζεται και αν νομιζει ότι ειναι καλος μπαίνει στον αγώνα ακομα και την τελευταια μερα.Οι διοργανωτες πάνω στην αδυναμια τους που δεν εχουν κοσμο,προφανως το αποδεχονται.Εσεις που ειστε απο μεσα τα ξερετε καλυτερα αλλά εγώ σαν εξωαγωνιστικος καπως έτσι το εισπράττω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ έχω να πώ πως μια ζωή ήμουν αγωνιστικός στο ββ δεν με ενδιέφεραν τα διοικητικά και ούτε είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ απο τότε όμως που σταμάτησα ήμουν ενεργός και βοηθούσα όπου δινόταν ευκαιρία μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια που ξανασυμετείχα σε αγώνες έτσι για ξεσκούριασμα .
τώρα εφόσον δεν κατεβαίνω δεν γυρνάω την πλάτη αλλά βοηθάω σε οργανώσεις και έχω κάνει αρκετούς αγώνες με τεράστια επιτυχία .

δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα προεδριλίκια απλά μ αρέσει οταν υπάρχει κάποιος ανθρωπος και ενδιαφέρετε πραγματικά και κάνει αγώνα για το ββ να είμαι δίπλα και να τον στηρίζω .

παλιότερα και για χρόνια ήμουν στην ifbb και στην wabba είχα συμετέχει αλλά απο τότε που ο αργύρης ο τσοπουρίδης ανέλαβε την ναββα στην ελλάδα είμαι στη ναββα επειδή είναι μια ομοσπονδία με ιστορία γνωρίζω τους περισσότερους προέδρους και στελέχη κρατών κάποιοι μάλιστα είναι απο το 1950-52 και είναι ακόμη ενεργοί και δεν έχω κάποιο λόγο να φύγω.

τότε ο αργύρης είχε παρεξηγηθεί γιατί εφάρμοζε τα συστήματα του εξωτερικού δηλαδή τυπικότητα είχε ποινές στούς αθλητές που δεν ακολουθούσαν τους κανόνες της ομοσπονδίας , είχε κατάταξη αθλητών και βαθμολογία ανάλογα με τις συμετοχες και θέσεις έβγαζε εφημερίδα με νέα απο ελληνικό και ξένο ββ . αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο ανθρωπος νύχτα έφυγε γιατί δεν είχε βρεί στήριξη και τις ιδέες του τις θεωρούσαν απαράδεκτες καταστράφηκε και οικονομικά και είχες και κάποιους μπαγλαμάδες να λένε σε μένα δεν υπάρχει διαφάνεια στα διοικητικά και δεν ξέρουμε που πάνε τα εσοδα , εγω είπα κατα λέξη να εύχεστε να μην υπάρχει διαφάνεια γιατί αν επιμένετε και τα βάλουμε κάτω τότε όλοι πρέπει να βάλουμε το χέρι στην τσέπη γιατί σε όλες τις διοργανώσεις μπαίνουμε μέσα ασχέτως επιτυχίας οργανωτικής ,ελα μωρέ μου λέει ο τύπος αυτός είναι κατεστραμένος οικονομικά και επειδή είναι πρέπει και εμείς να τον δώσουμε μια να πάει πιό βαθιά δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

 ουτε νιώθω οτι είμαι εγκλοβισμένος γιατί και ο στράτος ο χατζηδημητριάδης είναι άτομο καλοπροαίρετο και πραγματικά κάνει αγώνα για να γίνουν κάποιες διοργανώσεις και σε χρόνο και χρήμα  όπως ο βασίλης ο ζαχείλας και ο λάμπρου ο βασίλης απο κατερίνη άτομα που έχουν δώσει εξετάσεις .

τώρα αν κάτι δεν γίνει σωστά η υπάρχουν κάπου κενά δεν είναι κατι που δεν επιδέχετε διόρθωση και ούτε υπάρχει δόλος και επειδή τα ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι γι αυτό και ασχολούμε στο βαθμό πού μπορώ .

ούτε ποτέ έχουμε ασχοληθεί με το τι κάνουν οι άλλες ομοσπονδίες που θέλω να πιστεύω θέλουν το καλό του ββ, με  μόνη περίπτωση ήταν στην περίπτωση της ψευτονάββα που ήταν μια παράνομη κίνηση που πήγε να εκμεταλευτεί το όνομα και την ιστορία της ναββα.

τώρα ως αναφορά με τους αθλητές και το γεγονός οτι είναι λίγοι και πολλές ομοσπονδίες τι να κάνουμε υπάρχει και οικονομική κρίση και είναι δισβάσταχτα τα έξοδα για μια προετοιμασία .

άλλά και η ναββα δεν έμεινε έτσι κάναμε την ομοσπονδία wff-international την ομοσπονδία του φίτνεςς και δώσαμε την ευκαιρία σε περισσότερους που τους αρέσει η σωματοδόμηση και θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν την τύχη τους σε αγώνες να το κάνουν, αλλά χωρίς να  θέλουν να φτάσουν σε χαρτκορ επίπεδο. εκεί μπορεί κανείς ανάλογα με την σωματική του κατάσταση να μπει στην ανάλογη κατηγορία φίτνες.

τώρα πάνω σ αυτό που λέτε οτι δεν υπάρχουν αθλητές έχω να πώ μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν πολλοι αλλα αυτοί οι λίγοι είναι σε καλό επίπεδο και στέκονται άνετα και έξω και μην ξεχνάμε οτι το παλιό ββ έγινε τώρα φίτνες και έτσι μοιράζονται οι αθλητές 

παρ όλα αυτά όμως και με 3 άτομα πάλι ο αγώνας γίνετε γιατί αν είσαι καλός είσαι καλός δεν πα να είναι και 3 η 2 αθλητές σε μια κατηγορία αφού αν είναι καλός θα συμετέχει σε αντίστοιχο αγώνα του εξωτερικού όπου δεν μπορεί κανείς να αμφισβιτήσει τον τίτλο εφόσον είναι μιας καταξιωμένης ομοσπονδίας .

ένα παράδειγμα ήταν ο τάσος ο μινήδης και ο γάκης απο την λάρισα ενας πολύ καλός αθλητής του καραμανλάκη του μανώλη όπου στο πανελλήνιο δεν είχαν ανταγωνισμό σε ποσότητα αθλητών η υπεροχή τους ήταν εμφανής και εντυπωσίασαν το κοινό , στο παγκόσμιο στην κατερίνη ο μινήδης μπήκε στην εξάδα και ο γάκης παρ όλο το επίπεδο του για λίγο έμεινε εκτός δηλαδή επειδή δεν έχει συμετοχές όπως παλιά δεν σημαίνει δεν είναι καλοί αθλητες .

ένα άλλο παράδειγμα μετά το πανελλήνιο της ναββα είχε ένα ανοιχτό πρωταθλημα στη λάρισα υπο την αιγίδα της ifbb και 3 αθλητές της ναββα πήγαν και συμετείχαν, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να πάρουν τις 3 πρώτες θέσεις αργυράκης πρώτος με διαφορά 2ος τσιρνιωβίτης πασχάλης ,3ος τσούνος γιάννης καί έπειτα ακολούθησαν οι αθλητές της ifbb δηλαδή ο χαράλαμπος ο σαρακίνης στην 4η θέση χωρίς να σημαίνει οτι ο μπάμπης δεν είναι καλός αθλητης αλλά έτσι όπως ηταν ο αργυράκης δύσκολα κάποιος στεκόταν δίπλα του ο πασχάλης επίσης πολύ γραμμωμένος και ο τσούνος σαν εξωγήινος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις φαίνετε το επίπεδο του αθλητη .

γι αυτό αντί να γκρινιάζουμε ο καθένας να κάνει μια αυτοκριτική και να αναλογιστεί τις ευθύνες του παράγοντες και αθλητές.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμφωνω Ηλία ότι όταν είναι κάποιος ενεργος αθλητης δεν πρέπει να τον ενδιαφέρουν τα παραγοντιστικα ποιος διοικεί κτλ,
αν είσαι καλός , είσαι καλός και παίρνεις πρωτιά στην Ελλάδα,στα παγκόσμια δειχνεις βεβαια ποσο μακρυα μπορείς να πας και εκει βλέπεις αν από καλός θεωρείσαι πολύ καλος λόγω του ανταγωνισμου.
Από Wabba ποιους θεωρείς καλούς από αυτους που έχουν κατεβει στα προηγούμενα;

----------


## RUHL

πολυνικε καλοι για που? και σε τι και σε ποια ομοσπονδια ?γιατι το καλος ειναι κατι σχετικο 
αναλογος με τι τους συγκρηνεις και με ποιους 

μετα τον κεφαλιανο νομιζω δεν εχει καποιον αρκετα αξιολογο να πατησει εστω στα παπουτσια του για εξω η wadda

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια υπάρχουν αρκετοί αθλητες που είναι καλοι η καλύτερα έχουν δυνατότητα για έξω και ο κεφαλιανός και ο καραμανλάκης κ ο μάγκος ακόμη και καινούριοι εκολαπτόμενοι δεν ξέρω σε ποιές ομοσπονδίες και αν ανήκουν κάπου επίσης ο αργυράκης έτσι όπως ήταν πέρυσι κατ αρχήν μπορεί να βγήκε 3ος στο παγκόσμιο αλλά για τον κόσμο και τους αθλητές πρώτος ήταν .

μην κοιτάτε τούς φτασμένους αυτοί ότι ήταν να κάνουν το κάναν εγώ βλέπω οτι υπαρχουν δυνατότητες σε νεότερους όπως και αυτός ο γάκης απο λάρισα που τον ετοίμασε ο καραμανλάκης .
αλλά είπαμε σημασία έχει να το θέλει κάποιος πολύ στην αμερική υπάρχουν πραγματικά φίλαθλοι και τραβάν τους αθλητές να βελτιωθούν εδώ τωρα μας βλέπουν με μισό μάτι εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω τέτοια αντιμετώπιση εδώ αλλά μιλάω γενικά.

τώρα στα γρήγορα εκείνος που χτυπάει θέση στο εξωτερικό είναι ο κεφαλιανός έτσι όπως είναι αλλά με γράμωση μέχρι το κόκκαλο χωρίς χυδαία γράμωση απλά θα πάει καλά .

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Κεφαλιανός θα προσπαθησει μέσω της PDI και το Βattle Of The Giants να προχωρησει και σε άλλους επαγγελματικους αγώνες.
Ο Αργυράκης έχει ξεφύγει και αυτός χρόνια τώρα από τα ελληνικά δεδομένα,το ότι δεν το έχει κοιτάξει για επαγγγελματική κάρτα είναι θεμα επιλογής ζωής όχι λόγω δυνατοτήτων,τα έχουμε ξαναπει.
Ο Καραμανλάκης έχει απέχει αρκετο καιρό από το αγωνιστικό κομμάτι,ακουγεται ότι θα ξανακατέβει από τον Μαϊο 2009.
Βασικα ρωτουσα για τον αγώνα που θα γίνει τώρα , τον πανελλήνιο.
Εντάξει δεν μπορούν να γίνουν όλοι Κεφαλιανοι αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι αθλητες καλοι που με κάποια σωστη στοχοποιηση μπορουν να καταφέρουν πράγματα.Πολύ καλος είναι ο Κονδύλης,αρκετα θηριώδης και σε φόρμα όταν κατεβαίνει.Και ο Μπουζιάνας ο Γιώργος είναι καλουπάρα(με τέτοιο πατέρα [Βασίλη]πως να μην είναι!!).Επίσης από αγώνες της Wabba έχω δει τον Γκίκα ότι είναι πολύ καλος και με προδιαγραφες λόγω καλουπιου επίσης.

----------


## RUHL

καμια φωτο να δουμε?ποιος λες?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> στην αμερική υπάρχουν πραγματικά φίλαθλοι και τραβάν τους αθλητές να βελτιωθούν εδώ τωρα μας βλέπουν με μισό μάτι


Εδώ δυστυχώς περνάει η φλωροκατάσταση (μαλλί πικατσού, σκουλαρίκια στα αυτιά και κολλητό παντελόνι για να τονίζονται οι καμπύλες τον οπισθίων )
Πώς να μη κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι ρε Ηλία?! 

Πάντως από Ελλάδα παραδέχομαι Αργυράκη και Κεφαλιανό, μπορούν άνετα να σταθούν έξω, αλλά παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο το οικονομικό, και θέληση και καλούπι έχουν οι δικοί μας,
σπόνσορες δεν έχουν.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστά και ο αντώνης ο κονδύλης είναι τεράστιος αθλητής και καλός ο μπουζιάνας βεβαίως .

εγώ έχω ενα άλλο κρητήριο αξιολόγησης οταν κάποιος δεν είναι ο πιό τεράστιος και κερδίζει με την συμετρία γράμωση , γιατί το πιό χάλια σκαρί να έχει κάποιος όταν φορτωθεί με τεράστιους μυς κρύβονται τα πάντα και όποιες αδυναμίες και φαίνετε ωραίος και στρογγυλός. 

ο στρατής δεν είναι ο πιό τεράστιος αλλά έχει καταπιεί πολλά τέρατα που με τα ρούχα δεν τον υπολόγιζαν 

αυτό βέβαια είναι υποκειμενικό έτσι το βλέπω εγώ γιατί και εγώ παλιά ποτέ δεν κέρδισα με τον όγκο όταν πήγα το 88 στο γκραν πρί στη σόφια ο αγώνας γινόταν σε 2 μέρες είχε πολλους αθλητές και την δεύτερη μέρα μόνο η εξάδα πήγαινε θυμάμε ήμουν ο πιό λίγος ήμουν μαζί με τζινίδη που ήταν ακόμη τζούνιορ αλλά έπαιζε άνδρών , μουλίνος ο γνωστός διαιτολόγος , σαμιώτης,  μίχας , πεφάνης , ο φίλος ο νίκος ο σιγάλας,και πολλοί άλλοι ακόμη εγώ ήμουν το αουτσάιντερ δεν περίμενα τίποτε και ζύγιζα 89,5 κιλά και θυμάμε στην πρώτη έξω εμφάνιση βγήκα 5ος και αν πίστευα μπορεί και πιό μπροστα καί έμειναν απ έξω πολλοί καλοί αθλητές το μυστικό ήταν η γράμωση έβγαζα κόντρες και στούς γλουτούς για εκείνα τα χρόνια σπάνιο και την θέση καθαρά την πήρα απο τα πόδια και την γραμωση γενικότερα και την επόμενη χρονιά με 3 κιλά πάνω βγήκα τρίτος 
όταν κάναμε απολογισμό και μας έλεγε ο πρόεδρος τα αδύνατα΄σημεία σε μένα έλεγε έτσι όπως είσαι βάλε κιλά .

γι αυτό λέω η γράμωση στη σκηνή σε κάνει να φαίνεσε τεράστιος και όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει μπορεί να του στοιχήσει γιατί στη δίαιτα μας πιάνει πανικός φοβόμαστε οτι χάνουμε μυς και κάνουμε λάθη γι αυτό χρειάζετε να έχουμε δίπλα μας άτομο εμπιστοσύνης και με γνώσεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο TRIANTAFYLLOU
> 
>  στην αμερική υπάρχουν πραγματικά φίλαθλοι και τραβάν τους αθλητές να βελτιωθούν εδώ τωρα μας βλέπουν με μισό μάτι
> 
> 
> Εδώ δυστυχώς περνάει η φλωροκατάσταση (μαλλί πικατσού, σκουλαρίκια στα αυτιά και κολλητό παντελόνι για να τονίζονται οι καμπύλες τον οπισθίων )
> Πώς να μη κοιτάνε με μισό μάτι ρε Ηλία?! 
> 
> Πάντως από Ελλάδα παραδέχομαι Αργυράκη και Κεφαλιανό, μπορούν άνετα να σταθούν έξω, αλλά παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο το οικονομικό, και θέληση και καλούπι έχουν οι δικοί μας,
> σπόνσορες δεν έχουν.


παγκοσμιοποίηση έχουμε τα ίδια είναι παντού ενοώ οι φλορωκαταστάσεις κάποτε έβλεπες ββερ ειδικά στην ελλάδα αλλά και έξω και έλεγες άντρας υποστήριζε αυτό που έδειχνε και υπήρχε και καμία εξαίρεση ενας μπομπ πάρις και ήταν δακτυλοδεικτούμενος αλλά και υπήρχε αμφισβήτηση. 

τώρα και τα αμερικανάκια για να βγάλουν τα προς της προετοιμασίας τους κάνουν πολλά μέχρι σχοινοκαθαριστήρες γίνονται (όσοι πήγαν στρατό καταλαβαίνουν).
εδω ο αρνολντ τα πρώτα χρόνια που πήγε στο αμέρικα μέχρι φοτο για γκέι περιοδικά έκανε και όταν είχε βγει κυβερνητης τα βγάλαν φόρα παρτίδα.

ασε να μην ανοίξουμε θέμα γιατί ξέρω αρκετά όπως και πολλές γυναίκες ββ ερς υπηρετούν την έβδομη τέχνη τέσπα αυτά δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τα σώματα αλλά με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάει ο καθένας.

η μόνη απορία που δεν το κατάλαβα, πώς γίνετε να υδρώνει κάποιος  να σηκώνει κιλά τόνους να κάνει τεράστιους μυς με τεστο στά κόκκινα και να είναι πισογλέντης.

ίσως είναι η ευκολία που γίνεσε γιατί παλιά για να φτάσεις σε τέτοιο επίπεδο έπρεπε να είσαι σαν τον προιστορικό άνθρωπο αγριος με πειθαρχεία και πείσμα

----------


## KATERINI 144

> η μόνη απορία που δεν το κατάλαβα, πώς γίνετε να υδρώνει κάποιος  να σηκώνει κιλά τόνους να κάνει τεράστιους μυς με τεστο στά κόκκινα και να είναι πισογλέντης.


  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  σωστός   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

χααχαχαχχααχαχχαχα^^^ ακομα ενα νυχτιατικα ανεκδοτο αχχαχαχα

----------


## Polyneikos

> καμια φωτο να δουμε?ποιος λες?


ΚΟΝΔΥΛΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ





 


ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ(Γιος του ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑ)


 


ΚΟΝΔΥΛΗΣ - ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ 




ΓΚΙΚΑΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ










Θεωρώ ότι τα παιδιά αυτά που κατεβαίνουν συνήθως στην Wabba εχουν καλές δυνατότητες και είναι πάντα φορμαρισμένοι.

----------


## Polyneikos

παιδιά θα ποιος είναι να κατεβαίνει σαν θεατής;για εκδειλωθείτε μπας και τα πουμε κιόλας !!

----------


## Muscleboss

θα μαι εκεί το πρωί, όπως και αρκετά μέλη που έχω μιλήσει. μάλλον θα υπάρχει και μια έκπτωση στα μέλη του φόρουμ. περιμένετε ανακοίνωση τις επόμενες μέρες.

ΜΒ

----------


## dReik0

εγώ θα έρθω σίγουρα πάντως

----------


## RUHL

δεν αναφερομε σε αυτο το τοπικ θα επανελθω μετα δεν προλαβα να το διαβασω ολο

----------


## isis

> θα μαι εκεί το πρωί, όπως και αρκετά μέλη που έχω μιλήσει. μάλλον θα υπάρχει και μια έκπτωση στα μέλη του φόρουμ. περιμένετε ανακοίνωση τις επόμενες μέρες.
> 
> ΜΒ


Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί το πρωί boss , κανά δώρο θα μας κάνεις? Σκεφτόμουν καμιά 50 κιλά πρωτεΐνη!

----------


## Polyneikos

50κιλη πρωτεϊνη δεν βλεπω να παίρνει ούτε ο νικητης του αγώνα,λες να πάρουμε οι θεατές;;  :02. Rocking:

----------


## isis

> 50κιλη πρωτεϊνη δεν βλεπω να παίρνει ούτε ο νικητης του αγώνα,λες να πάρουμε οι θεατές;;


και εγώ που είχα μία ελπίδα!   :01. Crying:   :01. Crying:  Polyneikos , σε έχω δει και αλλού στο net?

----------


## Polyneikos

χρησιμοποιώ γενικά σε πολλά sites στο νετ  το όνομα,όχι μονο σε  bodybuilding forums,μπορεί...

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

σιγουρα και εγω..αλλα κατευθειαν στους τελικους ..θα ξεκινησω.5 απο Γλυφάδα.να φτασω καμια ωρα νωρίτερα να πιασω θεσάρα και να τσιμπήσω και σοκολατίτσα κλασσικά!

----------


## Fotis_Patra

ρε σαν τα χιονια. Ακουσες αγωνες εσυ και εμφανιστικες. εσενα ποτε θα σε δουμε σε κανεναν?

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> ρε σαν τα χιονια. Ακουσες αγωνες εσυ και εμφανιστικες. εσενα ποτε θα σε δουμε σε κανεναν?



SORRY GIA TA GREEKLISH.KOLLISE TO PC


eee mono gia agones..APLA!

makari o THEOS NA BALI TO HERI TU.AN ME PERNI KSEKINAO IANUARIO PROETOIMASIA GIA WABBA MAIOY..apla yparxei ena prblima me to THEMA PROPONITI

----------


## slaine

να πω και λίγα λόγια για τα προκριματικά που έγιναν.
ωραία ήταν αν και περίμενα περισσότερες συμμετοχές ειδικά στις κοπέλες...  :01. Sneaky:   :01. Razz:  

φωτογραφίες κάμποσες αλλά θα τις στείλω στον ΜΒ να κάνει τα κουμάντα του μια και βγάλανε και οι άλλοι και θα βγάλουν και στον τελικό.

βρεθήκαμε και κάποιοι από κοντά αν και τα παιδιά από την πάτρα είχαν κάτι αναποδιές και άργησαν λίγο-θα σας τα πουν οι ίδιοι.

εν κατακλείδι ωραίες συμμετοχές κρίμα που δε θα μπορώ να πάω το βράδυ που θα έχει και περισσότερο κόσμο και ατομικό ποζάρισμα. στα προκριματικά είχε μόνο ομαδικά και ατομικά για την κατηγορία φιτνεσ.

Oι κατηγορίες ήταν:
-junior 1 συμμετοχή
-fitness 6  :02. Rocking:  
-body fitness 4
-masters 4
-κοπέλες 1  :01. Sneaky:   :02. Smash:   :02. Rocking:  
-αντρών: 
      -μικρή κατηγορία 1
      -μεσαία κατηγορία 5   :02. Rocking:  
      -μεγάλη 3   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

Aυτος στα junior τι ειχε βγει 1ος? αχχαχααχαχχα

μαλον πρεπει να αρχησουμε να κατεβαζουμε ατομα απο το φορουμ 2-3η θεση δεν ειναι ασχημα  :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :02. Joker:  

25 ατομα ενταξη μαλον λογο εποχης


τεζα ελα να σε κατεβασω αγωνες θα ψησω και τον πικολο να κανετε ανταγωνισμο οι 2 σας  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:  εχει χωρο
εχει μερικες κενες θεσεις σε μερικες κατηγοριες με αδεια χερια δεν φευγετε   :01. lol:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στα γρηγορα κάποιες φωτογραφίες και σύντομες εντυπώσεις από τα προκριματικά που έγιναν το πρωί... 

Ονόματα δεν έλεγαν στα προκριματικά ή δε τα συγκράτησα εγώ για τους παρακάτω αθλητές.

*Fitness*
 

πολύ καλή παρουσία ο 1ος από αριστερά (αθλητής του Μυσαιλίδη αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και πολύ καλή φόρμα από τον πατρινό αθλητη 3ο από δεξιά.

*Super body*


2oς από αριστερά ο κερκυραιός Γιώργος Σαιτ, βελτιωμένος πολύ, πολύ ωραίο στήσιμο και ποζάρισμα. Γιώργο καλή επιτυχία στο εξωτερικό  :01. Wink:  


*Γυναίκες*




Μοναδική παρουσία αλλά αρκετά καλή!  :03. Thumb up:  

*Masters*




1oς από αριστερά πολύ καλός ο αθλητής από ζάκυνθο νομίζω που μου διαφέυγει το όνομα...

*Χαμηλή αντρών*




Μοναδική συμμετοχή αλλά ωραία παρουσία.


*Μεσαία κατηγορία*

Η πιο δύσκολη και ωραία κατηγορία του αγώνα.















Ωραίες συμμετοχές ο φίλος Μάκης Χολόπουλος από το Αγρινιο, με την καλύτερη φόρμα της κατηγορίας με το μπλέ μαγιό, έχανε λίγο σε στήσιμο, σε μεγάλη κόντρα με τον αθλητή με το ξυρισμενο κεφάλι και με τον Χρυσοβαλάντη με την κοτσίδα που νομίζω δεν ήταν στο 100%, και με τους υπόλοιπους 2 αθλητές εκ των οποίων και ο καλός φίλος φώτης Γκυκλάς από το Αγρίνιο. Κατηγορία που θα κριθεί σε λεπτομέρεριες...

*Ψηλή αντρών*













Ο Γεροβασίλης (με το μαύρο μαγιό) δεν ήταν στο 100%, αλλά ωραίο και το πιο ολοκληρωμένο σύνολο. Και ο αθλητής με το κόκκινο μαγιό είχε ωραία παρουσία και πολύ καλη φόρμα.


Θα υπάρξει συνέχεια με περισσότερες φώτος και σχόλια.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ ωραια πανο.σε ευχαριστουμε για την αμεση ενημερωση.για την  εποχη καλη φορμα ειχαν οι περισσοτεροι οπως ειδα.

----------


## ioannis1

λογικο για τετοια εποχη.

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Πάνο

στους Μάστερς ο Νικητής λέγεται χειμώνας

μαζί με τον Γεροβασίλη στην ψηλή κατηγορία με το κόκκινο μαγιώ ήταν ο Γκίκας, τον είχε βάλει και σε φωτό τις προάλλες ο Πολυνεικός σε προηγούμενο ποστ


υ.γ. Ο ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ έκανα γκεστ...έδωσαν ρεσιτάλ πάλι !απλά!αν μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω το βίντεο και θα δώσω διευθυνση

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατ΄αρχήν χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα και από κοντά κάποια παιδιά στον αγώνα όπως τον Παναγιώτη(Muscleboss) και τον Slaine.Να συνεχίσω λίγο την ενημέρωση που ξεκίνησε ο Παναγίωτης.
Σύνολο συμμετεχόντων αθλητών 24.
Τρείς guest posers, Κεφαλιανός, Σαρακίνης και Κασκάνη, το επίπεδο γενικά πολύ καλό με τα δεδομένα ότι ο Νοέμβριος είναι και πιο δύσκολος μήνας από τον Μαϊο, ο κόσμος το βράδυ είχε γεμίσει την αίθουσα ,πολύ καλέσμενοι,γνωστά ονόματα του χώρου,γενικά μια ωραία βραδιά.

*Κατηγορία junior,μια συμμετοχή.Σαφώς υποσχόμενος ο νεαρός αθλητης.*







 



*Κατηγορία fitness 5 συμμετοχές.Νικητής ο δεύτερος από αριστερά με το μαυρο μαγιό.*Δευτερος το παιδί με το κόκκινο μαγιό.Τρίτος το παιδί δεξιά και τέταρτος ο αθλητης που βρίσκεται αριστερά στην φωτό.








 


*Κατηγορία body fitness,4 συμμετοχές,νικητής ο Γιώργος Σάϊτ,ο δεύτερος από αριστερά.*2η θέση το παιδί που είναι πρώτος από αριστερά.
3η θέση το ξανθό παιδί με το κόκκινο μαγιό.
4η ο ψηλός με το μπλέ μαγιό.





 


*Γυναικείο fitness μια συμμετοχή, Σταυρουλά Γκασιάνη λέγεται,ομορφυνε την σκηνη!!*










*Κατηγορια μαστερς, 4 συμμετοχές,νικητής ο Χειμώνας Αντώνης από την Κω.*.
Δεύτερος ο Μιχάλης Τσάφος,δεύτερος από δεξιά ο οποιος εχασε 45 κιλά(!!) για τον αγώνα.
Τρίτος ο πρωτος αθλητής από δεξιά.
Απονομή από τον τεράστιο *Αντώνη Κονδύλη*!!









*Χαμηλή bb , 1 συμμετοχή*






 



*Η πιο καλή,πολυπληθέστερη αλλά και "δυσκολή" μεσαία κατηγορία.*
*Πέντε συμμετοχές,ανταγωνιστικές με νικητη τον αθλητη Χορόπουλο.*

Μάλιστα επειδή υπήρχαν κάποιες ενστάσεις το πρωϊ για τις βαθμολογίες
ζητήθηκε και επαναβαθμολογήθηκαν οι αθλητές
και το βράδυ,με ατελείωτα comparisons ,ιδρώτα και μονομαχίες !!
Δεύτερος ο δεύτερος αθλητής από αριστερά,τρίτος ο πρώτος αθλητης
από αριστερα,τέταρτος ο αθλητής με την κοτσίδα Ηλιος Χρυσοβαλάντης και
πέμπτη θεση για τον αθλητη δεξιά από το κοκκινο μαγίο.
*Απονομή από τον πρωταθλητή Σιώτη Παναγιώτη.*











*Προχωράω με την ψηλή κατηγορία,τρεις συμμετοχές,νικητης ο πολύ καλός Γεροβασίλης Σεβαστός,*
*γενικός νικητήε επίσης.*
Δευτερος ο αθλητής Γκίκας Στέλιος,πολύ καλός επισης,γραμμωμένος και φορμαρισμένος.


 

 

*Στον γενικό τίτλο 1ος βγήκε ο Γεροβασίλης από την ψηλή.*
*2ος ο Χορόπουλος της μεσαίας,3ος ο Σαϊτ από την body fitness και 4ος* 
*ο αθλητης της χαμηλής.*


 


*Mερικές φωτό από τους guest posers*

*Κασκάνη Κωνσταντίνα*








 

*Σαρακίνης Μπάμπης*









 

*Κεφαλιανός Μιχάλης*

----------


## Muscleboss

άψογες φωτογραφίες Κώστα.... ευχαριστούμε  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Clap:  

παρατηρώ πως στη μεσαία ο 2ος σε κατάταξη αθλητής βάφτηκε καλύτερα και έδειξε το σώμα του πολύ καλύτερα.

και ο γεροβασίλης αν κρίνω από τις φώτο ήταν βελτιωμένος το βράδυ.

κεφαλιανός πανέτοιμος για τον αγώνα του battle of giants το επόμενο σάββατο.

σαρακίνης όπως τον βλέπω υποψιάζομαι ότι θα προτιμήσει να κατέβει πιο γεμάτος από τους άλλους αγώνες θυσιάζοντας τη λετπομέρια που μας έχει συνηθίσει.. (αν και οι μέρες που έχει μπροστά του είναι αρκετές να αλλάξει)

-----

Σχετικά με την παρουσία μας στο αγώνα, χαίρομαι που γνώρισα από κοντά τον Κώστα (polyneikos) , και τον ευχαρισώ για τις χρησιμες προτάσεις και τη συμβολή του στο φόρουμ.  :01. Wink:  

Θέλω να ζητήσω και ένα συγνώμη από τον slaine που τον στήσαμε, γιατί αντιμετωπίσαμε πολλές δυσκολίες το πρωί (κάποιοι κοιμήθηκαν  :02. Smash:  , το ένα αμάξι honda-R μολις είχε βγεί από συνεργείο και δεν έπαιρνε την 5η   :02. Bang Head:  , και με το άλλο μας σταμάτησε η τροχαία για υπερβολική ταχύτητα -148 σε περιοχή με επιτρεπτό 70- και είχαμε ιστορίες που δε θέλω να θυμάμαι  :01. Cursing:  ... τέλος πάντων τα καταφέραμε)  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

δικια μου χαρά Πάνο και μακάρι να είχαμε γνωριστει περισσότεροι!
Ο αθλητης που πήρε την δευτερη θεση στην μεσαια μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ απλά απ΄ότι συζητάγαμε ίσως επαιξε ρόλο ότι δεν είχε πολύ γράμωση στα πόδια του,από την μέση και πάνω για μενα ήταν πολύ καλός.
Επί του πιεστηρίου:Ακούστηκε ότι ο Κεφαλιανός δεν θα παει Νορβηγια να παίξει τελικά το Σάββατο,θα πάει Γερμανία και Αμερική αργότερα.Όποιος ξερει κατι περισσότερο ας ενημερώσει!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Επί του πιεστηρίου:Ακούστηκε ότι ο Κεφαλιανός δεν θα παει Νορβηγια να παίξει τελικά το Σάββατο,θα πάει Γερμανία και Αμερική αργότερα.


ναι μάλλον θα παίξει γερμανία τελικά μέσα στο μήνα. (κάνει η NAC κάτι διεθνείς αγώνες στη γερμανία, ίσως γνωρίζει περισσότερα κάποιο μέλος της)

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο polyneikos
> 
> Επί του πιεστηρίου:Ακούστηκε ότι ο Κεφαλιανός δεν θα παει Νορβηγια να παίξει τελικά το Σάββατο,θα πάει Γερμανία και Αμερική αργότερα.
> 
> 
> ναι μάλλον θα παίξει γερμανία τελικά μέσα στο μήνα. (κάνει η NAC κάτι διεθνείς αγώνες στη γερμανία, ίσως γνωρίζει περισσότερα κάποιο μέλος της)
> 
> ΜΒ


Αναφέρεσαι στο MR Universe που θα γίνει στην Γερμανία,εκει θα συμμετέχει και ο Μάγκος.

----------


## billys15

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Muscleboss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο polyneikos
> 
> ...


Ετσι,να αναδεικνυονται ολο και περισσοτερο!!

Thanks για τις φωτογραφιες!

----------


## slaine

απίθανες φωτογραφίες!!!! μπράβο!   :03. Clap:  

κριμα που δεν ήμουν και στον τελικό  :01. Sad:  
όσο για το στήσιμο Πάνο δεν πειράζει συμβαίνουν αυτά. γενικά η χθεσινή μέρα ήταν πολύ περιέργη μου συνέβησαν διάφορα όταν έφυγα από τον αγώνα...  :01. Sad:  

πάντως χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα τα παιδιά  :03. Awesome:  , ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να είμαστε περισσότεροι.   :02. Wink:  

ο κεφαλιανός εμφανώς βελτιωμένος (φέτες ο άνθρωπος τι να λέμε) από το σεπτέμβρη που τον είχα δει.  :02. Rocking:

----------


## peris

πανο κα πολυνεικε ευχαριστουμε για τις φοτογραφιες ελπιζω να μπορεσουμε να τα πουμε και απο κοντα με καποιους απο το φορουμ σε καποιον αγωνα 

πολυ καλη δουλεια  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό ρεπορτάζ παιδιά μπράβο αν και δεν είχε πολλες συμμετοχές είχε καλούς και καλά προετοιμασμένους αθλητές και η γυναικεία συμετοχή πάρα πολύ καλλή .
για τους γκέστ και για την κοπέλα την κωσταντίνα τα λόγια είναι περιτά , επειδή ξέρω η τελευταία εβδομάδα είναι καθοριστική και οι αλλαγές είναι φοβερές ως αναφορά την ποιότητα ακόμη και σε μέρα βλέπεις διαφορά, αλλά για να γίνει αυτό ,πρέπει να πάει καλά η προετοιμασία και μια με δύο εβδομάδες πρίν να είναι χωρίς λίπος και τελευταία να είναι μόνο η λεπτομέρεια με την υδατανθράκωση και τα νερά .

ομολογώ πως και οι δύο κεφαλιανός, σαρακίνης είναι εγκαιρα προετοιμασμένοι ειδικά ο κεφαλιανός μόνο που τον βλέπεις καταλαβαίνεις οτι είναι στην τελική ευθεία, με πολλές δυνατότητες ,αλλά και ο σαρακίνης με την εμπειρία του δεν πιστεύω να θυσιάσει την γράμμωση για χάρη μερικών κιλών .   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτός που έκανε απονομή στην χαμηλή ββ σαν γνωστός μου φαίνετε απο τα παλιά πρέπει να είναι η ο πρώτος η απο τούς πρώτους μρ ελλας ο λάμπης αβελκίου μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά αυτόν μου θυμίζει .

----------


## ioannis1

τα χερια του σαρακινη σαν τεραστια τα βλεπω τι εγινε..

----------


## Polyneikos

> αυτός που έκανε απονομή στην χαμηλή ββ σαν γνωστός μου φαίνετε απο τα παλιά πρέπει να είναι η ο πρώτος η απο τούς πρώτους μρ ελλας ο λάμπης αβελκίου μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά αυτόν μου θυμίζει .


Ηλία είναι όντως ο Αβελκιου ο οποιος ήταν και στην κριτική επιτροπη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> πανο κα πολυνεικε ευχαριστουμε για τις φοτογραφιες ελπιζω να μπορεσουμε να τα πουμε και απο κοντα με καποιους απο το φορουμ σε καποιον αγωνα 
> 
> πολυ καλη δουλεια


ναι φίλε peris ομολογώ πως είναι πολύ ευχάριστο το να γνωρίζεις και από κοντα παιδια
που έχεις πει τόσα πολλά από ενα φόρουμ,είναι σαν να γνωρίζεσαι καιρό ενω ουσιαστικα
δεν τον έχεις ξαναδει τον άλλο !!Κάτι σαν blind date,χα,χα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός , Νίκος Σιγάλας , Σπύρος Μπουρναζος , Λάμπης Αβελκίου...*
*Ζωντανοί θρύλοι του ελληνικου bb ,σε μια φωτογραφία !! RESPECT !*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το παρελθόν μαζί με το παρόν και το μέλον  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## peris

πολυνεικε μια ακομα φορα συγχαρητηρια πραγματικοι θρυλοι για το ελληνικο bb ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ για αυτους τους ανθρωπους ειναι το ελαχιστο που μπορω να πω

----------


## KATERINI 144

thanks για το υλικό παιδιά πολλές και καθαρές φωτογραφίες, 

(χάρηκα που είδα το Μπουρνάζο στη φωτο να είναι σε αγώνα, αυτο αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν εχει ξεχάσει το άθλημα,   
την εποχή που ξεκινησα το ββ ήταν ο Έλληνας Arnold.)   :03. Awesome:

----------


## slaine

έτυχε να μιλήσω με το Σιγάλα αν δεν κάνω λάθος (αυτόν με τη ριγέ μπλούζα-δεν τα πάω καλά με τα ονόματα) και είναι πολύ οκ άτομο, προσιτός, φιλικότατος και με κέφι να βοηθήσει σε κάποια πράγματα που του λέγανε τα παιδιά  :03. Awesome:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβερή φώτο η τελαυταία... για να μαθαίνουν και οι νεότεροι κάποιους ανθρώπους που άφησαν εποχή.

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

εγω δυστυχως με μεγαλη ατυχια δεν καταφερα να ειμαι στον αγωνα!
Ο Γεροβασιλης αξιζε ενα γενικο, καθως πραγματικα παντα εδινε καλη παρουσια!

----------


## Spyro D

Παιδια να δωσω κ εγω με την σειρα μου τα συνχαρητηρια σε ολους κ πιο πολυ στους αθλητες!!κ του χρονου!  :05. Hantel:

----------


## Polyneikos

παιδια καλησπέρα.ανεβάζω το guest posing του Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανου από τον αγώνα , το link είναι το εξής :




Απλά Κεφαλιανός !! Respect !!

----------


## Polyneikos

και συνεχίζω με το guest posing του Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη !!

----------


## Muscleboss

τα ποζαρίσματα είναι φανταστικά, όποιος δε τα έχει κατεβάσει, να το κάνει...

thanks polyneikos  :03. Bowdown:  

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Να εμπλουτίσω λiγο το τοπικ του αγωνα με καποιες περισσότερες φωτό από το Mr Οδυσσεια του 2008.

*Juniors - Women Fitness*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body fitness - Masters*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Short bb*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Medium bb*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tall bb*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικό*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Big Κεφαλιανός guest posing !!*

----------


## Giannis9

παιδια στην αφισα ο πανω δεξια (ετσι πως κοιτασ την αφισα)με το κοκκινο μαγιω ποιοσ ειναι?

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι ο αθλητης που κερδισε την κατηγορία juniors στon αγωνα  της Wabba τον Μαιο του 2008,για αυτο τον λόγο βρισκεται και στην αφίσσα του αγωνα του Νοεμβρίου.Για ονομα αν σε ενδιαφερει πολυ  θα πρεπει να ψαξω σε κανενα περιοδικο....

----------


## Giannis9

οκ,ευχαριστω,,το ονομα δε χρειαζετε,φωτοσ υπαρχουν καπου?

----------


## Giannis9

ενταξει βρηκα...ευχαριστω

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πρωτάθλημα WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 25 Μαίου 2008*

----------

